# Pregnancy



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

​It's a wonderful time, the beginning of life and the prospects of starting or expanding a family.  A time of cravings, gas, constipation, skin breakouts, footaches, headaches, hospital mistakes, and car breaks.  What are your expectations and experiences with pregnancy?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

My reaction after seeing dat pic, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> My reaction after seeing dat pic, lol.


I know.

It's not safe for a pregnant woman to be wearing heels, no idea what she was thinking.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I know.
> 
> It's not safe for a pregnant woman to be wearing heels, no idea what she was thinking.



I suppose her 4 legs help her with the overall balancing. But then again, she's apparently carrying a baby horse as well so one slip and it can end badly.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> she's apparently carrying a baby horse as well


Uh...dunno what you're talking about here


----------



## Djomla (Feb 21, 2019)

Car breaks?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Uh...dunno what you're talking about here



I see. This is too abstract for me. 

Maybe she's just a little fat in the wrong places. Pregnancy...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

Djomla said:


> Car breaks?


She is craving green eggs and ham ice cream at 3 a.m. during a snow storm, so naturally you leave right away to go get it for her.  You slide off the road and change a tire or your starter isn't working when trying to leave the driveway.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 21, 2019)

Getting a bit random here, back to the topic or to the alley with you.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> She is craving green eggs and ham ice cream at 3 a.m. during a snow storm, so naturally you leave right away to go get it for her.  You slide off the road and change a tire or your starter isn't working when trying to leave the driveway.



You take the bus, almost freeze to death, get her ice cream and then you're received with a:

"Baby, what have you done? I wanted vanilla, not chocolate. You ain't getting in the house until you get me the right one"


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Getting a bit random here, back to the topic or to the alley with you.



Y-Yus Sir!!


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 22, 2019)

Cursed image.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds painful and don't want demon spawns.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 24, 2019)

My expectations are to not have to deal with pregnancy again. This time next year I will be a member of the "V" club.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> My expectations are to not have to deal with pregnancy again. This time next year I will be a member of the "V" club.


What were your previous experiences like?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm a dude my life changes very little when the wifey is preggers. Sure I would get her an extra taco, or listen to her complain more than usual about swelling or pain. The most "inconvenient" thing for me is dealing with her nesting stuff. Seriously guys get off easy its why we should be pro letting women do whatever the fuck they want with their bodies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Natty (Feb 25, 2019)

im preangantn


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 26, 2019)

i dont get what the cravings are. like sure you crave something weird but where does it say yiu HAVE to fulfill that craving and go get some weird thing in the middle of the night. why is it always made to seem like a requirement to fulfill that craving no matter how odd and inconvenient it is??
i mean we've all craved for things pregnant or not and we dont go out fulfill every single craving. 


its like rn i can say i crave ribs, but its 2am and cant afford it anyways rn. like im not going to go out and search for ribs. but suddenly if im pregnant and say i crave ribs, ppl act like its a requirement to go get em at 2am??


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 26, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> You take the bus, almost freeze to death, get her ice cream and then you're received with a:
> 
> "Baby, what have you done? I wanted vanilla, not chocolate. You ain't getting in the house until you get me the right one"


is it medically necessary for her to eat that craving though?? legit question.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 26, 2019)

I've never been pregnant but I think I'd freak out it I was.


----------



## Natty (Feb 26, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> is it medically necessary for her to eat that craving though?? legit question.



No.

Science hasn't found out why pregnant women get cravings. Just know that pregnant women's hormones are all fucked up, they have a heightened sense of smell, as well as their taste buds change. As well as an increased appetite. Pregnancy fucks with the body very hard. It's the perfect recipe for abnormal or strong cravings.

And really it's in the person's best interest to satisfy a craving. Most pregnant ladies are hella moody/sensitive/cranky so it's always nice to do something kind for them to help out.

It's not necessary but satisfying your partner's want is a smile worth keeping


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 26, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> i dont get what the cravings are. like sure you crave something weird but where does it say yiu HAVE to fulfill that craving and go get some weird thing in the middle of the night. why is it always made to seem like a requirement to fulfill that craving no matter how odd and inconvenient it is??
> i mean we've all craved for things pregnant or not and we dont go out fulfill every single craving.
> 
> 
> its like rn i can say i crave ribs, but its 2am and cant afford it anyways rn. like im not going to go out and search for ribs. but suddenly if im pregnant and say i crave ribs, ppl act like its a requirement to go get em at 2am??



You kiddin' me? I'm a guy and sometimes I fucking crave pizza or fried chicken. Like. Gotta have it. For real.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 26, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> is it medically necessary for her to eat that craving though?? legit question.



I've never really investigated that part to be honest but I've seen a couple of people correlate their birth marks with their mothers not satiating their cravings.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> You kiddin' me? I'm a guy and sometimes I fucking crave pizza or fried chicken. Like. Gotta have it. For real.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2019)

I’ve read some horrifying things about pregnancy and childbirth. You can grow tiny extra nipples. In delivery you can rip yourself from vaginal canal to anus like wet tissue paper. It’s fairly normal to take a shit during childbirth. Afterwards, your flip flaps are stretched out and take weeks to revert to normal. Both mommy and new baby need to wear a diaper for a while. Oh the glorious miracle of human life.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 26, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I’ve read some horrifying things about pregnancy and childbirth. You can grow tiny extra nipples. In delivery you can rip yourself from vaginal canal to anus like wet tissue paper. It’s fairly normal to take a shit during childbirth. Afterwords, your flip flaps are stretched out and take weeks to revert to normal. Both mommy and new baby need to wear a diaper for a while. Oh the glorious miracle of human life.



Why does the mommy gotta wear a diaper? I think a majority of this isn't true.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Why does the mommy gotta wear a diaper? I think a majority of this isn't true.



The mom has to wear a diaper because she just pushed a cantaloupe of a human skull through an opening the size of a lime. 

This is all true Steph. I’d cite my sources but the mystery is exciting. Seriously though, I’ll find sources later because I think this is yet another example of things women have to bear in silence. People don’t know about it until it happens to them. Same with miscarriages. That’s super common but nobody talks about it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 26, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> The mom has to wear a diaper because she just pushed a cantaloupe of a human skull through an opening the size of a lime.
> 
> This is all true Steph. I’d cite my sources but the mystery is exciting. Seriously though, I’ll find sources later because I think this is yet another example of things women have to bear in silence. People don’t know about it until it happens to them. Same with miscarriages. That’s super common but nobody talks about it.



I see.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

It weakens the floor but it doesn't necessarily make the woman incontinent, unless they couldn't hold it in to start with


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It weakens the floor but it doesn't necessarily make the woman incontinent, unless they couldn't hold it in to start with



WebMD says the pressure on the bladder raises the statistical likelihood of incontinence, although it depends on the person.



This is why you must never forget Mother’s Day.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

@Blue MD is this why we must never forget Mother's Day?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Blue MD is this why we must never forget Mother's Day?



By the way, the diaper isn’t just for pee. It’s also for the meaty detritus that makes its way out in the following days.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 26, 2019)

Last I was told not everything on webmd is correct.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 26, 2019)

I think if women couldn’t control the bottom half of their bodies and had to where diapers I doubt they would be having babies.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> By the way, the diaper isn’t just for pee. It’s also for the meaty detritus that makes its way out in the following days.


Delicious.

Speaking if delicious body goods, what are your thoughts on eating the placenta?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh my gosh


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh my gosh


Nurses say its nutrient rich.  The way I see it it's just recycling


----------



## Skylar (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Delicious.
> 
> Speaking if delicious body goods, what are your thoughts on eating the placenta?



I don't think there's any nutrients we can find in the placenta that can't be found in a healthy diet so yeah, no. 

I remember it was all over the news that Kim Kardashian ate the placenta after giving birth to her second child. Iirc, she claimed it helped her with postpartum depression and overall energy levels. That's something easily achieved via other methods.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Last I was told not everything on webmd is correct.



Definitely. WebMD should be taken with a grain of salt due to the possibility of misapplying the information. 



Aphrodite said:


> I think if women couldn’t control the bottom half of their bodies and had to where diapers I doubt they would be having babies.



Well it’s usually temporary. From what I’ve heard, post-delivery diaper wearing doesn’t last long. Sometimes older women who had their babies long before can be more susceptible to incontinence in later life, but it obviously depends on the person. Do your kegals, I guess. 



Mider T said:


> Delicious.
> 
> Speaking if delicious body goods, what are your thoughts on eating the placenta?



Our modern diets are nutritious enough, I think. If this was the year 10,000 BC and I was hiding from bears in a cave I’d eat the placenta.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 26, 2019)

Hmm...seems that few discussing this subject have experienced it, so here I am! 

I loved being pregnant. Had no morning sickness and ate like that horsewoman (gained 50 pounds). No cravings: I just loved food--even my Mom in Law's bland cooking tasted good! No real aches and pains (though I did acquire a waddle) Had a very fast birth--barely made it to the hospital! No time for meds so a completely natural birth. It's a natural pain that one tends to forget as soon as that baby is in your arms. Of course, I did have a very fast birth--if I had been in labor for eight hours (like my room mate), I may not have felt the same.

Yeah, the worst is the immediate afters. I gave birth so quickly that I did tear and that was no picnic! And yes, you have a monster period after giving birth, but that's not surprising since your body is cleaning out and getting itself set right again after housing a growing critter for nine months (and I certainly didn't need a diaper). As soon as I could I enrolled in aerobic classes to get myself back in shape.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 26, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> Hmm...seems that few discussing this subject have experienced it, so here I am!
> 
> I loved being pregnant. Had no morning sickness and ate like that horsewoman (gained 50 pounds). No cravings: I just loved food--even my Mom in Law's bland cooking tasted good! No real aches and pains (though I did acquire a waddle) Had a very fast birth--barely made it to the hospital! No time for meds so a completely natural birth. It's a natural pain that one tends to forget as soon as that baby is in your arms. Of course, I did have a very fast birth--if I had been in labor for eight hours (like my room mate), I may not have felt the same.
> 
> Yeah, the worst is the immediate afters. I gave birth so quickly that I did tear and that was no picnic! And yes, you have a monster period after giving birth, but that's not surprising since your body is cleaning out and getting itself set right again after housing a growing critter for nine months (and I certainly didn't need a diaper). As soon as I could I enrolled in aerobic classes to get myself back in shape.



So glad you posted. It’s really comforting to hear an easier story of childbirth. I know it’s all worth it but the (maybe exaggerated) stories one hears can be intimidating.


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Blue MD is this why we must never forget Mother's Day?


We don't forget our moms because they're genetically incapable of forgetting us, so it's nice to keep them in our hearts.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 26, 2019)

Let's see cravings. In my wife's case her cravings weren't really cravings just what didn't make her puke or the kids kick her like crazy. She never wore a diaper. Did wear a maxi pad for a couple weeks because of bleeding passing clots. No v to a tear. Had an episiotomy on kid 1 and c section on kid 2.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> c section on kid 2.


Vertical or lateral?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 26, 2019)

No reputable physician does a vertical cut on first c section. Even in emergency they tend to do horizontal these days. I have heard of that being an option if someone has too many c sections but typically a vertical cut into uterus can lead to potential bleeding problems that doesn't happen with horizontal. Also less visible.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No reputable physician does a vertical cut on first c section. Even in emergency they tend to do horizontal these days. I have heard of that being an option if someone has too many c sections but typically a vertical cut into uterus can lead to potential bleeding problems that doesn't happen with horizontal. Also less visible.


Yeah its emergency as far as I know...I believe it means that a woman will not get pregnant again.. I ask because you mentioned you were getting snipped and I thought this was the reason.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Yeah its emergency as far as I know...I believe it means that a woman will not get pregnant again.. I ask because you mentioned you were getting snipped and I thought this was the reason.



I think pregnancy isnt the issue but risk of rupturing. No, I voted v club because the associated risk of diseases affiliated with long term birth control use vs my balls hurting for a day seemed like a no brainer. Also I hate condoms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think pregnancy isnt the issue but risk of rupturing. No, I voted v club because the associated risk of diseases affiliated with long term birth control use vs my balls hurting for a day seemed like a no brainer. Also I hate condoms.


Better man than me


----------

